# Top 10 Anabolic Steroids



## Cloudy (Dec 3, 2015)

Top 10 Anabolic Steroids
Testosterone 

All around, testosterone should be at the base of any steroid cycle you do.  Whether it’s a cutting cycle, or bulking  cycle, you should always have a testosterone base in your cycle.  Testosterone is the core you cannot go without.  

Of course, the different esters of testosterone make things a bit confusing.  For your bulking cycles, it’s best to use testosterone enanthate or testosterone cypionate.  On the other hand, for your cutting cycles, you should use testosterone propionate.  Lastly, if you’re just trying to maintain your mass, it’s best you use testosterone enanthate.


Anavar 

Anavar is one of those steroids that is rarely understood, and rarely used correctly.  Most anavar (Oxandrolone) users are using anavar to shed fat during a cutting cycle.  However, many bodybuilders and fitness enthusiasts forget that Anavar can also be used during a bulking cycle to help with increased strength and better lifts.  In fact, many powerlifters use anavar to help increase strength and get better mass.  
Some of the best cutting cycles out there include anavar.  The top cutting cycle being anavar and winstrol stacked together.


Winstrol 

Winstrol, Stanozolol, Winny, Winny-v, Winni-v, whatever you call Winstrol, it’s still a god among steroids, mostly in terms of popularity.  Winstrol can increase muscle mass, harden your body, increase your stamina, while giving you great pumps and a dry look.  This is surely a product for people interested in cutting up and getting lean.  However, winny is not without its’ downsides, which range from acne to dry joints.  Dry joints being the biggest problem when using it.

Winstrol stacks well with Anavar, and Dianabol, but mainly bodybuilders use winstrol with Testosterone propionate.


Trenbolone 

Trenbolone, Tren, Fina, Parabolan, Liquid gold – those are just some of the names trenbolone has acquired over the years.  Trenbolone is a sheep in wolfs clothing.  It is the best anabolic steroid on the market, bar none, but it is also the worst when it comes to side effects.  Trenbolone users should expect serious fat loss, while gaining hard mass, even with little to no diet.  Some trenbolone users have reported losing 20lbs. of fat and gaining 25lbs. of muscle mass within 12 weeks of just daily trenbolone usage.  It is truly a god of all gear.  

However, (there is a but!), Trenbolone is the harshest anabolic steroid on the market after Anadrol.  Trenbolone has horrible side effects, from liver damage to heart damage, especially in the cases of abuse!  Steroids should NEVER be abused, but in the case of Trenbolone this should be taken to a new level of caution.  You should not cycle trenbolone for more then 8-10 week periods; followed by a minimum 20 week rest from the cycle.  Trenbolone is NOT a joke, please take the side effects of trenbolone seriously..


Deca Durabolin

Deca Durabolin, the word Deca brings out the 70s, with guys like Arnold using Deca Durabolin with Dianabol to get that huge look.  Deca durabolin is one of the most effective injectable for bulking up on this planet.  It’s a scientific marvel how using Deca can lead to amazing gains.  Most Deca users report gains of 30-40lbs. in a period of 12 weeks, some even more, depending on what Deca Durabolin is stacked with.  

Don’t forget the side effects of deca durabolin. Deca Durabolin has one particular nasty side effect, Deca Dick! Basically, you get a limpy.  This can be circumvented by using testosterone during your Deca Durabolin cycle.  There are of course side effects like bloating, and water retention, but those can be positive.  Many Deca users report having little or no joint problems when using the steroid, due to its’ ability to “lube” the joints.


Dianabol 

The god of oral bulking steroids is here, well, sort of.  Dianabol has always been with us.  Historically, Dianabol (Methandrostenolone) was the first steroid developed in the world.  Dianabol (Dbol) was used mainly by the Germans, then the Russians, then, of course, worldwide.  Dianabol is a great for bulking up, it’s used in almost all bulking steroid cycles.  Dbol will give you a soft bloated look with more muscle gains and water retention, but expect your lifts to be through the roof. Strength up and weight up.  Dbol is one of the most commonly used bulking agents in the world, and it is the only steroid that’s probably been used by EVERY user on the plant.  Dbol has withstood the test of time.  The best cycle for bulking is: Dianabol + Deca Durabolin + Testosterone.


Equipoise

Originally used in horse racing, Equipoise (EQ) has made it to the human market via vast resources in Mexico Redijects.  Those are 50mg dosages of .  A few decades ago, most of the products coming out of mexico were: Testosterone 50, Equipoise 50 and Sustanontestosterone made in some dirty bathtub, which gave most users infections.  While the Equipoise 50mg/ml dosage bottles, came in 50ml jugs that could only be described as insanely hard to use.  The Equipoise in a 50ml jug would require you to inject 4-6mls of EQ per week just to get moderate gains, and for real gains you’d need about 10mls of this Mexican Equipoise per week!  Of course, this is unrealistic and the horse racing 50ml bottles of Equipoise were phased out to make way for new gear from Ttokyo, which came in 10ml 200mg/ml bottles.

Equipoise is a unique product in a way that it not only increases appetite, but it also increases red blood cell count, vascularity, and stamina.  That’s the catch 22 for Equipoise users.  Bodybuilders on a bulking cycle can use EQ  because it’s great at helping increase appetite, while bodybuilders on a cutting cycle can benefit from the increase in RBS count and stamina; however, they are afraid of the appetite increase.  

Overall, Equipoise (EQ) is good for bulking and stamina athletes, but it’s not recommended for cutting cycles or when you’re trying to lean out.


Sustanon 250

When you get sustanon , you know you’re buying something huge.  This is a product in its own class.  1 milliliter of Sustanon 250 Contains:
30 mgs Testosterone Propionate
60mgs testosterone Phenylpropionate
60mgs testosterone Isocaproate
100mgs testosterone Decanoate -100 mg

That’s right, every ML of sustanon is packed with 4 different types of testosterone bases. Sustanon was originally designed for HRT (hormone replacement therapy), so the 4 testosterones would allow sustanon to stay in your system for up to 4 weeks.  Requiring less frequent shots for HRT patients.  However, the adaptation of Sustanon to bodybuilding has changed the platform of its’ use.  Now, weekly injections of 500mgs of sustanon have become an industry standard.

Sustanon provides good muscle gains during a bulking cycles, but it is also infamous for causing a huge amount of water retention as the main side effect.  Bloating is the biggest problem most sustanon users experience.


Clenbuterol 

Clenbuterol is NOT an anabolic steroid; in fact, it’s not a steroid at all.  However, any list of gear that doesn’t talk about clenbuterol has something missing.  Clenbuterol is actually a prescription drug, mainly in Europe, used for breathing disorders; Clen is mainly used as a decongestant and bronchodilator.  However, in bodybuilding, Clenbuterol is used as a cutting drug.  Basically, clenbuterol is a cousin of ephedrine, which allows clenbuterol users to increase fat loss and metabolic rates.  Many bodybuilders swear by Clenbuterol when it comes to their cutting cycles.  Clenbuterol + T3 (cytomel) use can increase the base metabolic rate by 10%, which is a huge amount of potential fat loss.

Clenbuterol is not just a great fat loss aid, it’s also popular! From Britney Spears (a pop music queen) to Jessica Hardy (American Olympic Swimmer), many have used clenbuterol with great results.  It’s as popular as most gear, but it’s not a steroid.


Anadrol

Anadrol is still very popular these days, but it was always popular. Anadrol has horrible side effects and amazing possibilities for muscle gains.  Anadrol was used throughout the 80s and 90s heavily by bodybuilders, mainly professional bodybuilders.  Anadrol (Oxymetholone) is a cheap bulking product that has gained notoriety in the past as being very effective during bulking cycles; however, after the year 2000, a lot more research on the negative side effects of anadrol has been done. Therefore, it’s become common knowledge that A50 is the only anabolic steroid to cause extreme damage to the liver when abused.

Anadrol Abuse can cause severe, lifelong damage to your liver and your body.  Thus, any anadrol cycle should be kept to under 5 weeks.

Users of anadrol report gains of 10lbs. or more within the first week of their cycle! Amazing gains follow, but most are attributed to water retention.  The average anadrol user will lose 50-60% of his mass after anadrol is discontinued, due to loss of water.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 3, 2015)

Well I'll be damned, who knew.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 3, 2015)

all you guys (and I mean you isteroids), are really starting to piss me off.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 3, 2015)

Where'd you copy that from?


----------



## snake (Dec 3, 2015)

There's always something to be learned in everything you read. 

"Steroids should NEVER be abused..."


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 3, 2015)

This might be the best example of the worst descriptions of AAS.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2015)

You should reference where you got that from...


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 3, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Where'd you copy that from?



Looks like it's from fukking facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/Tecla-Pharmaceuticals-inc-402625756590025/?fref=nf

*MODS FEEL FREE TO DELETE THE LINK*


----------



## thqmas (Dec 3, 2015)

Just google "Top 10 Anabolic Steroids" - at least in my region, the first result is i-fuking-steroids.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 3, 2015)

I thought it was a cool read thanks


----------



## tunafisherman (Dec 3, 2015)

What a bunch of horseshit.  My wife could come up with a better write-up based on her seeing cycles I have done.  I think tren is my favorite description here..." Greatest one out there, but don't use it"

**** off


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 3, 2015)

Clen and winny???  Da fuk is that shit? Oh that there jewce that bb.com speaks of cause it gets you shredded.  Speaking of bb.com some doosh at my gym had a bb.com lock on his locker, wouldn't want anyone to steal his delicious bcaa, proten, casune, little pp gel, and the 10 other supplements that get you shredded rhat I've never even heard of.  People are so gullible


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 3, 2015)

It's quality posts like this that keep me coming back.  Or maybe it's the responses that keep me laughing, not sure.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2015)

I just read tren's description:

"Users report losing 20lbs of fat and gaining 25lbs of muscle in 12wks"

L-A-U-G-H-I-N-G     M-Y     F-U-K-K-I-N-G      A-S-S      O-F-F


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 3, 2015)

I want more tren


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 3, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I just read tren's description:
> 
> "Users report losing 20lbs of fat and gaining 25lbs of muscle in 12wks"
> 
> L-A-U-G-H-I-N-G     M-Y     F-U-K-K-I-N-G      A-S-S      O-F-F




Me too. Haha I want some of that tren.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> Me too. Haha I want some of that tren.



Speaking of the tren expert....


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 3, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Speaking of the tren expert....



I've run some of the best tren out there and NEVER lost 20 pounds of fat and gained 25 pounds of muscle.  Hmmmm


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 3, 2015)

I want test higher than 248.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> I want test higher than 248.



Stop being a natty!!!!


----------



## tunafisherman (Dec 3, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> I've run some of the best tren out there and NEVER lost 20 pounds of fat and gained 25 pounds of muscle.  Hmmmm



My guess is that's because you weren't a fat **** on your first real mans cycle with a good diet.  I'm sure I could balloon out here over a year or so, then do a cycle of tren and crush it with diet and get those results.  What was missing is that the 20Lbs of fat lost likely dropped this dude to a "normal" BF%, and the gain in muscle was because it was his first time actually going to a gym.  

Again, **** YOU OP.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 3, 2015)

Top 1 steroid

Deca.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 3, 2015)

The guys name is cloudy? Thats a little strange since there is rarely a day that goes bye that I am not deleting an email from a guy named cloudy who keeps wanting me to buy raw powder from him...infact his email has landmarkchem in it just like the fella that got banned this morning....I think his name was landmarkchem_jack.

Guy thinks hes gonna pull one over on this board..gtfo!

Wow I spend to much time on this board


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 3, 2015)

ooohhhhh so that is the top steroids.  Now I know.  I was still using my old list.

1. Tribulus terrestris
2. Horny Goat Weed
3. L-Arginine
4. Maca root

I was mislead, wth!?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 3, 2015)

I've never used Deca or Tren but after this holy grail of knowledge I'm going to


----------



## mickems (Dec 3, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> I've run some of the best tren out there and NEVER lost 20 pounds of fat and gained 25 pounds of muscle.  Hmmmm



That's because, you don't use enough tren.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 3, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> [/IMG]




Fixed it for you...


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 3, 2015)

I thought creatine was the best steroid?


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Dec 4, 2015)

If this was a college book report, you would be expelled for plagiarism.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 4, 2015)

I just got an email from cloudy thanking me for posting in his thread lol


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 4, 2015)

Deca Durabolin Cycle for Beginners

Deca Durabolin and Testosterone Cycle
During weeks 1 – 14:
Testosterone Enanthate at 300mg – 500mg a week
Deca-Durabolin at 400mg a week

Deca and Dianabol 

During Weeks 1 – 12:
Testosterone Enanthate at 100mg a week
Deca-Durabolin at 600mg a week
During Weeks 1 – 4:
Dianabol at 25mg a day


Advanced Deca Anadrol Cycles
During Weeks 1 – 12:
Testosterone Enanthate at 100mg a week
Deca-Durabolin at 600mg a week
During Weeks 1 – 4:
Anadrol at 100mg/day


Hope this will help you .


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 4, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I've never used Deca or Tren but after this holy grail of knowledge I'm going to



Deca Durabolin Cycle for Beginners:

Deca Durabolin and Testosterone Cycle
During weeks 1 – 14:
Testosterone Enanthate at 300mg – 500mg a week
Deca-Durabolin at 400mg a week

Deca and Dianabol 

During Weeks 1 – 12:
Testosterone Enanthate at 100mg a week
Deca-Durabolin at 600mg a week
During Weeks 1 – 4:
Dianabol at 25mg a day


Advanced Deca Anadrol Cycles
During Weeks 1 – 12:
Testosterone Enanthate at 100mg a week
Deca-Durabolin at 600mg a week
During Weeks 1 – 4:
Anadrol at 100mg/day

Hope this will help you


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 4, 2015)

Dude **** off. We don't want you here.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I just read tren's description:
> 
> "Users report losing 20lbs of fat and gaining 25lbs of muscle in 12wks"
> 
> L-A-U-G-H-I-N-G     M-Y     F-U-K-K-I-N-G      A-S-S      O-F-F



You can laugh all you want doc, but my last tren cycle I lost 20lbs of fat in one day! - I kid you not -. 

I was planing on making a BBQ, I came back from the market and noticed I did lose 20lbs of fat! Pure tasty lamb fat - gone!

I know that correlation does not imply causation, but I'm almost certain it was the tren that made me lose all that fat.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 4, 2015)

This douch at is starting to piss me off. 



GET OUT OF MY HOME !!!


----------



## bvs (Dec 4, 2015)

You are beyond stupid. Test at 100 mg and deca at 600mg? Have fun with a floppy dick


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 4, 2015)

He apparently didn't catch my sarcasm


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 4, 2015)

This guy knows his shit. Maybe he's here to run against zeigler for admin


----------



## dx915 (May 25, 2016)

Hello everyone i am going to start a cycle with my cousin and am just looking for advice on how to start


----------



## Runningwild (May 25, 2016)

dx915 said:


> Hello everyone i am going to start a cycle with my cousin and am just looking for advice on how to start



Hey,  go introduce yourself in the new members section, then start checking out some of the sticky posts in the AAS cycle section, then start searching for threads on different questions that you have from reading those threads, then go from there.


----------



## dx915 (May 26, 2016)

Okay, thank you bud.


----------



## TwinPeaks (May 26, 2016)

This is awesome!!! Why I didn't  know that before!!!!


----------



## IronSports (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi
I have problems with weight loss not so far long. Stay on 188 lbs and all.
Running, swimming, soccer but my results stay as they as.
But I bought fat loss drugs. And my weight below to 175 for 3 weeks.
Amazing results as for me.
If you have questiones about it, you can write to me
Good luck)


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 7, 2016)

Didn't know clen was a steroid...

**** off..please and thank you


----------



## Renz (Jul 12, 2016)

Top 10 Steroids 2016:
1: Tren
2: Tren
3: Tren
4: Tren
5: Tes...Tren


...

42: Deca



Bigmike said:


> Didn't know clen was a steroid...
> 
> **** off..please and thank you



Reminds me of this one time I told a kid I worked with that I ran a cycle of clen to help me cut and he went around telling everyone I used steroids and that's why my squat was so high.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 12, 2016)

1.   Tren

2.  Deca/npp or drol 

3. Tes/mast/tren

4. Test

5. D Bol 


That's my list.


----------



## megaalex546 (Jan 29, 2019)

Am I the only one that doesn’t know why people click on the first advertised banner and think there getting legit stuff that why I go dark web or personal every time


----------



## megaalex546 (Jan 29, 2019)

Right hello viagra


----------



## Q13 (Jan 31, 2019)

Very informative!
I myself want to try Winstrol to cut, I've gained so much muscle over 2 years but I gained some fat along the way
I'm currently 228 and want to cut to maybe 190 or 180.
Still trying to figure out the where to get the gear, specially since I live in a small town lol


----------

